
Verizon Media launches OneSearch, a privacy-focused search engine - KoftaBob
https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/14/verizon-media-launches-onesearch-a-privacy-focused-search-engine/
======
Someone1234
If you're interested in privacy why would you use this over DDG?

Verizon has a terrible track record on privacy and there's no discussion in
this article on where they get their search data from (do they run an
index/bot?).

They're going to no doubt shove this down people's throats via bloatware on
devices/defaults, but outside of that I cannot see anyone volunteering to use
this.

------
xushuang
Have try [https://altsearch.org](https://altsearch.org) An ethical alternative
search. No Privacy Tracking | No Ads | Non-Profit

------
jmccorm
I read through the OneSearch Privacy Policy a few more times than I'd like to
admit. Actually, I was inspired enough to take pencil to paper to illustrate
the participants, what sensitive information flowed between them, when, and
where. One potential exposure quickly jumped out at me as I ran through the
flow of data surrounding an advertisement. Will OneSearch be able to deliver a
winning advertiser's content (image, javascript, Wasm, iframe, whatever)
without granting the advertiser any additional user information or session
information (such as IP address, browser plugins, user agent, search terms,
etc)? If so, how is this accomplished?

I believe that Verizon Media is being honest (at least from a literal
perspective) in their OneSearch Privacy Policy, but I don't think that they're
going out of their way to point out any known residual risks. It seems like
the winning bidder (for advertisements placed on search result pages) ends up
with a very healthy chunk of identifying information, and also what search
terms you are currently using. Am I missing something with this one?

PS (and DDG too): The OneSearch Privacy Policy details some of the privacy
implications _in selecting_ an advertisement which matches your search
results, but once an advertisement has been selected, it falls silent on any
privacy concerns with actually _delivering and displaying that advertisement
to you_. I think that's where they've got some exposure with browser-based
access. Worth noting, this same issue might also be in play on DuckDuckGo. (I
haven't looked into it.) If someone has publicly examined aspect of DDG in any
depth, I'd appreciate a link to the article. If not, this seems like a very
worthwhile security issue for someone to follow-up on.

Disclosure: These are my _personal thoughts_ and they do not reflect an
_indirect commercial relationship_ that I have with OneSearch. I have no
"insider" or unpublished information that is significant to this topic. Like
most people, I too was unaware that OneSearch even existed before reading the
article.

------
SanchoPanda
Doing a search for canihazip shows IP: 40.77.167.67 in the blurb. Which is the
same as bing.

I'll guess it's a similar deal to duckduckgo where much of the crawling is
outsourced to bing.

~~~
jmccorm
Cut-and-paste from the bottom of the OneSearch website: Powered by Bing™

------
pirocks
Is this the same people as that terrible oath consent-wall?

------
fghtr
I already have my [https://yacy.net](https://yacy.net).

------
metalliqaz
i already have my duckduckgo

------
sitkack
Having been inundated by Quantcast (Verizon Media) GDPR banners for the last
two weeks. I am very very very skeptical.

